# Here is another funny KSL ad



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

I don’t know how to add a link but go to this ad for todays chuckle (or to begin a new adventure....).
Go to:KSL classifieds.
Go to: Home and Garden.
Go to: Other.
Search the word: 
Discrete.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

What the... :shock:


-DallanC


----------



## Wanderer (Jul 20, 2017)

Yikes!


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

https://classifieds.ksl.com/listing/59167972

Well it is the off season lol


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Just a thought. If the guy sells his airboat project, maybe he could buy his wife a dungeon


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

We all need ‘stuff’ to keep us busy until opening day....


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

I’m pretty sure the wife wears the pants from that airboat ad.
I wonder which one gets chained up most?


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Consenting adults, and in Boise?


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Probably liberals


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> Probably liberals


More probably good, church going folks. Maybe book burners, they get pretty pent up. Not judging here, what is life without whimsy?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

JerryH said:


> Probably liberals


Smells like jealousy and repression.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Careful what you say...you might get punished!


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

johnnycake said:


> Smells like jealousy and repression.


You might want do some history on me. It will help you understand my sarcasm. No repression here


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I see a couple tanned firs in the room. What is it, a taxidermy shop?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

JerryH said:


> You might want do some history on me. It will help you understand my sarcasm. No repression here


Naughty boy. I didn't say you could remove the ball from your mouth.

You know what this means. Go get The Box.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Yuck. no thank you.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I guess I'm a bit proud to say I have no idea what you guys are talking about. I need to go to the gym and then take a shower.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

JerryH said:


> Yuck. no thank you.


Resisting now, are we? That's gonna be double the punishment.


----------

